# Trying out Landscapes



## rodbender (Oct 16, 2016)

Think I'm really liking taking landscapes

 All done with D5100 and  18-105 kit lens

 Algonquin Park October 10th and 15th
Frost and Fog




Reflections




 Beaver Pond
1




2


----------



## dxqcanada (Oct 16, 2016)

You did pretty good.
You got the "feeling" of Algonquin in the images.
Looks like Beaver Pond Trail ?


----------



## rodbender (Oct 16, 2016)

dxqcanada said:


> You did pretty good.
> You got the "feeling" of Algonquin in the images.
> Looks like Beaver Pond Trail ?


 First 2 are off Arrowhon Rd. second 2 right off Hwy 60


----------



## tirediron (Oct 16, 2016)

Very nice set!


----------



## dxqcanada (Oct 16, 2016)

Ah, OK ... I know exactly the spot on Arrowhon ... we always stop there.


----------



## rodbender (Oct 16, 2016)

tirediron said:


> Very nice set!


 Thank you


----------



## rodbender (Oct 16, 2016)

dxqcanada said:


> Ah, OK ... I know exactly the spot on Arrowhon ... we always stop there.


 Should be a good spot for a Moose so I'm always looking there


----------



## dxqcanada (Oct 16, 2016)

Never seen a Moose there ... Herons yes.


----------



## rodbender (Oct 16, 2016)

dxqcanada said:


> Never seen a Moose there ... Herons yes.


 One heron there yesterday


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Oct 16, 2016)

Nice set!


----------



## GDHLEWIS (Oct 16, 2016)

Liking these a lot, first two are stunning


----------



## rodbender (Oct 16, 2016)

GDHLEWIS said:


> Liking these a lot, first two are stunning


 Thanks


----------



## rodbender (Oct 16, 2016)

ZombiesniperJr said:


> Nice set!


 Thanks


----------



## NancyMoranG (Oct 16, 2016)

Wow, those first 2 are spectacular!


----------



## Destin (Oct 16, 2016)

Awesome work, especially for someone who (from the sound of it) doesn't normally do landscapes. Love the fog over the water, that's one of my favorite types of scene to photograph.


----------



## TMorrow (Oct 16, 2016)

Beautiful! I'm also a fan of 1 and 2.


----------



## rodbender (Oct 17, 2016)

Thanks everyone


----------



## Didereaux (Oct 17, 2016)

First two are printable!  kudos


----------



## mnmcote (Oct 17, 2016)

Love the Frost the best... Great works...


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 17, 2016)

Very nice. I am reading a book right now on how to do landscape pics.  Getting ready to venture out myself. I hope mine look can look this good.


----------



## rodbender (Oct 17, 2016)

Thank you very much everyone


----------



## zombiesniper (Oct 17, 2016)

Great set.


----------

